# Prim / prym



## BezierCurve

Jak czytacie oznaczenie litery (symbolu) apostrofem?

A' to "A prim" czy "A prym"?


----------



## dreamlike

Z lekcji matematyki pamiętam tylko "A prim", i tak też sam odczytywałem ten zapis.


----------



## Thomas1

Ja również. Tak jak 'bis':
A' -- A prim
A'' -- A bis

"Prym" to dla mnie inne słowo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W wyrazach zaadaptowanych niedawno, zwłaszcza naukowych 'i' nie zmiękcza poprzedzającej spółgłoski, ani nie zamienia się na 'y'. Tak więc sinus, prim, sigma, a nie synus, prym, sygma.


----------



## kknd

pragnę zauważyć, że „prim” i „prym” to dwa zupełnie różne wyrazy! („pochodna f prim” oraz „wieść prym”).


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> pragnę zauważyć, że „prim” i „prym” to dwa zupełnie różne wyrazy! („pochodna f prim” oraz „wieść prym”).



Ciekaw jestem il osób z młodszego pokolenia rozumie jeszcze to słowo.


----------



## dreamlike

Wyrażenie 'wieść prym' jest dość popularne w mediach, więc nawet jeśli ktoś nie używa go sam na co dzień, nie miałby większych problemów z jego zrozumieniem. A może to tylko myślenie życzeniowe...


----------



## BezierCurve

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Pytałem o wymowę, bo na którymś z portali natknąłem się niedawno na wyjaśnienie, jak czytamy takie oznaczenie apostrofem (według autora artykułu czytamy "prym"). Artykuł był popularnonaukowy (ale chyba bardziej popularny niż naukowy).


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Wyrażenie 'wieść prym' jest dość popularne w mediach, więc nawet jeśli ktoś nie używa go sam na co dzień, nie miałby większych problemów z jego zrozumieniem. A może to tylko myślenie życzeniowe...



Hmm, „myślenie życzeniowe”  to dla mnie angielska kalka. W moim pokoleniu mówi się „pobożne życzenie”.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Hmm, „myślenie życzeniowe”  to dla mnie angielska kalka. W moim pokoleniu mówi się „pobożne życzenie”.


Znam i używam, ale 'myślenie życzeniowe' juz na stałe zagościło w polszczyźnie, będąc kalką czy nie.


----------



## marco_2

Przyznam, że pierwszy raz w życiu widzę zwrot "myślenie życzeniowe", a z racji zawodu mam do czynienia i z nastolatkami, i z emerytami. Pozostałbym jednak przy "pobożnym życzeniu".


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Znam i używam, ale 'myślenie życzeniowe' juz na stałe zagościło w polszczyźnie, będąc kalką czy nie.


Dla mnie to brzmi jak mowa cudzoziemca, który myśli po angielsku, i nie zna wystarczająco języka polskiego. Pasuje do zwrotów takich jak  "polscy mężczyźni" zamiast "Polacy".


----------



## dreamlike

A dla mnie nie. xD


----------



## Ben Jamin

Suum cuique.


----------



## BezierCurve

Teraz kulturowo zbliżyliśmy się ponoć jeszcze bardziej do tej Europy, gdzie prawie wszędzie słychać angielski. A jeśli wejdziesz między Rzymian, to musisz krakać jak i oni; prędzej czy póżniej.


----------



## marco_2

Nie oznacza to jednak, że mamy na siłę przejmować i tłumaczyć angielskie związki wyrazowe, przysłowia, powiedzenia itd., nie gęsi-śmy podobno.


----------



## dreamlike

Rzeczywiście. Problem w tym, że nigdy nie pomyślałbym, że ktoś mógłby skreślić 'myślenie życzeniowe' jako kalkę. Znajduje się owo wyrażenie w słownikach frazeologicznych. Istnieją zapożyczenia, które bardziej kują w uszy, na przykład "beforek" jako określenie na imprezę.. przed imprezą.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Przymiotnik "życzeniowy" nie istniał przedtem w języku polskim. Poza tym znasz, jak przypuszczam, angielskie "wishful thinking". Nie widzisz podobieństwa? A co masz na myśli pisząc "skreślić"? A "kują uszy"? Może "kłują"?


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Przymiotnik "życzeniowy" nie istniał przedtem w języku polskim. Poza tym znasz, jak przypuszczam, angielskie "wishful thinking". Nie widzisz podobieństwa? A co masz na myśli pisząc "skreślić"? A "kują uszy"? Może "kłują"?


Oczywiście, że znam. Nie pisze zbyt wiele po polsku, mogę robić błędy stylistyczne. Jeśli to Pana pocieszy, to 'myślenie pobożne' bardziej mi odpowiada....ciekawe czy ateiści go używają, obawiam się, że niektórym z kolei przymiotnik 'pobożny' mógłby nie przejść przez gardło.


----------



## BezierCurve

> obawiam się, że niektórym z kolei przymiotnik 'pobożny' mógłby nie przejść przez gardło.



Coś mi mówi, że w tym wypadku ateiści nie mieliby problemu, bo "pobożne życzenie" to w pewnym stopniu odpowiednik naiwności.


----------



## dreamlike

BezierCurve said:


> Coś mi mówi, że w tym wypadku ateiści nie mieliby problemu, bo "pobożne życzenie" to w pewnym stopniu odpowiednik naiwności.


Znam pewnych wojujących ateistów, którzy by nie użyli tego wyrażenia.


----------

